# Does anyone else have the Sony STR-DG820?



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an SVS PC12 plus subwoofer, which should do the job for my large room. But I think my receiver is limiting bass output somehow. I've checked everything I could, night mode is off, dynamic compression is off. All speakers set to small, cross is at 80.

So if you have this receiver whats your expierience with it?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

wheatenterrier said:


> I think my receiver is limiting bass output somehow. I've checked everything I could, night mode is off, dynamic compression is off. All speakers set to small, cross is at 80.
> 
> So if you have this receiver whats your expierience with it?


I don't use that sub or AVR ....but, Why do you think is limiting the bass output???

Did you use the autocalibration??? ...Are the levels set properly??? ...Were you watching a DVD or TV programing when you noticed the lack of bass??? ...Where is the gain on the sub positioned (half, full, 1/4, etc.)???


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Agreed, could you tell what you're experiencing that leads you to believe you have a faulty AVR?


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not convinced it's faulty, I just think that it may be limiting output somehow.
I started with the auto calibration, then from there used the DVE blu ray calibration disc's test tones to set levels equally at 75db's, with the sub 3db's hot at 78. Used radioshack spl. 
People say that some receivers sound bright or otherwise, and I wonder if it's just a charecteristic of this receiver. So I'm really curious to hear about others exp with it. Sounds like I might be the only one on here with it though. It is a cheap receiver.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Just curious,... did you double check the sub's settings? Is the sub's crossover enabled? or disabled? Could be you're troubleshooting the wrong piece of equipment?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

wheatenterrier said:


> I started with the auto calibration, then from there used the DVE blu ray calibration disc's test tones to set levels equally at 75db's, with the sub 3db's hot at 78. Used radioshack spl.
> People say that some receivers sound bright or otherwise, and I wonder if it's just a charecteristic of this receiver. So I'm really curious to hear about others exp with it. Sounds like I might be the only one on here with it though. It is a cheap receiver.


Even if there's other members that own the 820 it will be hard to compare, different room, different setup, different speakers,etc. and specially different taste when it comes to sound.

I agree with the post about double checking the set up, but according to your description of the auto-calibration you're fine; just watch a movie with a lot of bass and see if the like the sound (you can increase the sub level if you want/need); I don't know what you were using before, but it takes some time to get used to the new sound.

You can also download REW and measure the system frequency response (you already have the SPL, computer and I'm sure RCA cables), that way you'll be sure what you need to adjust to get the audio you want :yes:


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

Definately! I checked the crossover, it's dissabled, and I'm letting my receiver handle the bass management. Cross is set at 80 for fronts and center and 110 for surrounds that are much smaller.


----------



## kentowl (Jan 26, 2009)

For what it's worth as comparison, I have an STR-DG920, and it drives an old Yamaha 8" SW just fine, autosets at +6.5db which is more than music requires but good for Master & Commander. The autoset also wants crossovers for the (large advent) mains at 110, but I drop that to 80. I'm using the RCA SW out. 

Have you checked/replaced your SW cable, and/or tried running the mains through the SW crossover to isolate the issue to the AVR?

good luck-


----------

